# HGH



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

HGH (Human Growth Hormone), Has anyone here ever run it? how long for? sides? was it all its hyped up to be? generally interested on a users point of view rather than the random facts all over the internet


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> HGH (Human Growth Hormone), Has anyone here ever run it? how long for? sides? was it all its hyped up to be? generally interested on a users point of view rather than the random facts all over the internet


Yep used before and using now. The longer you can run it the better.

It's not a mass builder, but has lots of other benefits. Don't expect miracles though


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Do they gains you see from it (some report transformation of physique) stay with you when you finish taking it?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Yep used before and using now. The longer you can run it the better.
> 
> It's not a mass builder, but has lots of other benefits. Don't expect miracles though


I know its not nothing you will notice straight away but in the long run say 6 months hgh vs 12 week test e cycle, what would you see the most benefits with?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> I know its not nothing you will notice straight away but in the long run say 6 months hgh vs 12 week test e cycle, what would you see the most benefits with?


The benefits are very very different. Aas expands current muscle cells and HGH creates new muscle cells.

You would gain more with aas


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Is pct required after hgh?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

J** said:


> Is pct required after hgh?


No


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

HGH is good stuff. I've been on it for the last few years and intend to be on it for life.

HGH is for overall bodily health and enhanced recover, it's fantastic for tendons too.

As mentioned crudely before, it is responsible for a process known as hyperplasia which is the splitting of muscle cells. This laying down the foundation of more muscle growth.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> HGH is good stuff. I've been on it for the last few years and intend to be on it for life.
> 
> HGH is for overall bodily health and enhanced recover, it's fantastic for tendons too.
> 
> As mentioned crudely before, it is responsible for a process known as hyperplasia which is the splitting of muscle cells. This laying down the foundation of more muscle growth.


this is helpful, I'm really considering it expensive habit although? this the only thing you run is it? would much rather HGH that improves me as a whole than messing things up with AAS but unsure if its worth it or not yet as I would probably want to purchase a lot at once to ensure I don't run out


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> this is helpful, I'm really considering it expensive habit although? this the only thing you run is it? would much rather HGH that improves me as a whole than messing things up with AAS but unsure if its worth it or not yet as I would probably want to purchase a lot at once to ensure I don't run out


It's worth looking into peptides, similar idea but not quite as expensive. Look at pscarbs stickie on the forum.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> this is helpful, I'm really considering it expensive habit although? this the only thing you run is it? would much rather HGH that improves me as a whole than messing things up with AAS but unsure if its worth it or not yet as I would probably want to purchase a lot at once to ensure I don't run out


Some people run it ad therapeutic doses while others run it at performance enhancing doses.

So what it comes down to is how much can you afford to throw at it, obviously if you run AAS with it your going to see better results but then that is up to you.

They say the fountain of youth for men is low doses (TRT doses) of test and hgh run along side each other accompanied by a balanced will see your through till a ripe old age.

I will one day go down this path.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fortunatus said:


> this is helpful, I'm really considering it expensive habit although? this the only thing you run is it? would much rather HGH that improves me as a whole than messing things up with AAS but unsure if its worth it or not yet as I would probably want to purchase a lot at once to ensure I don't run out


No, I use HGH, AAS, Slin & Peptides.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> No, I use HGH, AAS, Slin & Peptides.


would you say its definitely worth it, money isn't really a issue but I don't want to be p1ssing in the wind either


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

I personally don't think it's worth the money, I'd rather just run more gear.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you cannot compare the results to AAS but it is worth it if you have a physique at a certain level, by this i mean if you have built a good decent base of muscle (look like a BB out of clothes) then GH can and will add to your physique but it is not something you can measure in lbs or kgs


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fortunatus said:


> would you say its definitely worth it, money isn't really a issue but I don't want to be p1ssing in the wind either


Like I said, finding legitimate HGH is a bit of a quest but providing you have it is a nice edition to a cycle. What are your goals?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Like I said, finding legitimate HGH is a bit of a quest but providing you have it is a nice edition to a cycle. What are your goals?


Done 3 cycles before, test e, test e dbol, test p tbol. 186lbs about 12% fat gone down hill this summer with holidays and do forth was thinking about hgh for a year add some other gear with it bulk out to around 200lbs then cut right down


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fortunatus said:


> Done 3 cycles before, test e, test e dbol, test p tbol. 186lbs about 12% fat gone down hill this summer with holidays and do forth was thinking about hgh for a year add some other gear with it bulk out to around 200lbs then cut right down


Your selection of your gear, training style, rest and most importantly...diet.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Your selection of your gear, training style, rest and most importantly...diet.


Yeah I'm pretty clued up on all that I've just sort of let go this summer first break I've had for 3 years just been going maintaining some size that's it. Planning out my future cycles, read up on hgh a bit last few days think providing I find a decent enough source I'm going to crack on the overall benefits of its are appealing


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fortunatus said:


> Yeah I'm pretty clued up on all that I've just sort of let go this summer first break I've had for 3 years just been going maintaining some size that's it. Planning out my future cycles, read up on hgh a bit last few days think providing I find a decent enough source I'm going to crack on the overall benefits of its are appealing


Your not wrong.


----------

